# I think my maid is stealing from me



## vette74

We have had the same maid for the last 4-5 years and she has done a great job and never had any issues. However recently I noticed gift cards are missing and money is missing from my wallet especially a couple of weeks ago I had a 100 dollar bill and 3 ones and Monday I looked and only the 3 ones were left. I figured my wife snagged it. No big deal well this weekend I was at the lease and the same thing happened to her. Also we are getting my office manager a new iphone 6+ for Christmas and my son a new ipad and hidden in our drawer both are missing and they we're put there approx 1 week ago. I don't think it is our 12 year old son it is just not like him at all but anything is possible. Can anyone recommend some cameras that are not too pricey so I can figure out what is going on.


----------



## fishingcacher

https://www.surveillance-video.com/camera-c1250c.html/


----------



## sotexhookset

Talk to your son first just in case and if he's adament and sincere then fire that fng *****. She's gonna lie through her teeth either way. Doesn't sound like there's anyway it could be anyone else.


----------



## cman

No particular brand, but I have used car fob cameras with color hd, pens, glasses. All worked well and were under $35 each. 

Google it and you will see motion detecting smoke alarm cams, alarm clocks, wall clocks, soap dishes, clothing hooks, wall plugs, etc.


----------



## Bazooka

Don't say a word and put out cameras and bait ASAP, there are tons of them out there...If its the maid demand your stuff back then turn the tapes over to the police so the pos doesn't do it to the next family. I hate a thief!


----------



## Jolly Roger

my maid takes almost my entire paycheck each week....

good luck, hate thieves


----------



## snapperlicious

Yea I don't think it's your boy since it's kinda hard to hide those items from you. Just get a nanny cam, they make all different styles to hide. I even saw a Christmas ornament so it would be perfect right now.


----------



## T_rout

Make sure you post the video when you catch her!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue.dog

just use your game camera's.


----------



## MarkU

Man that sucks. Any chance your son has a friend that comes over, with sticky fingers?


----------



## Wygans

Son's friends. Maid would have to be pretty ballsy taking all of that risking her job and jail. If the 3 singles came up missing I would suspect the maid but not the entire $100.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I agree, don't ask anyone, get the cameras .Hope you are not disappointed in the results.


----------



## goldie

I have had several house keepers over the past 20yrs . Given the opportunity , they will steal ,they think you are made of money and you will not miss it. its funny they actually think you are stupid ( or should I say me ) but I did not get to where I am at today by being stupid. Temptation is hell ! ALWAYS KEEP YOUR VALUABLES HIDDEN. THEY WILL BREAK YOUR MOST PRECIOUS ITEMS. JUST APART OF HAVING SOMEONE ELSE TAKE CARE OF YOUR STUFF!


----------



## Gottagofishin

Wygans said:


> Son's friends. Maid would have to be pretty ballsy taking all of that risking her job and jail. If the 3 singles came up missing I would suspect the maid but not the entire $100.


This would be my guess. The maid has been with you for a while and she would know she would be the first suspect. Now if the stuff disapeared and she disappeared along with it that would be different.


----------



## sotexhookset

She may have become to comfortable and y'all may have just realized things missing as she's gotten more bold. Ive had long time employees that have nickel and dimed me for long times (selling diesel out of their auxiliary tanks to friends then more costly construction type material from the yard) then became more brazen. It's an attitude for a common thief that becomes complacent when "job security" (as far as they believe) is involved. I hate a freakin thief.


----------



## Won Hunglo

Does your wife have a pool boy on the side?


----------



## Reel Girl

http://www.walmart.com/ip/48462299?...66952018&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=89333943458&veh=sem

This is interesting... People would never suspect it.


----------



## Chase4556

If the maid comes back on her next scheduled visit, I would venture to guess it was not the maid. I wouldn't put it past a maid to take a $5 here, and $10 there. However, 100 bucks is very noticable, as is an iphone and an ipad. 

I would not rule out the maid, but I would look closely who has been in your house lately, invited and maybe not invited.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

If my wife's housekeeper ever starts stealing stuff I'll have to kick my ash.


----------



## speckledred

sotexhookset said:


> She may have become to comfortable and y'all may have just realized things missing as she's gotten more bold. Ive had long time employees that have nickel and dimed me for long times (selling diesel out of their auxiliary tanks to friends then more costly construction type material from the yard) then became more brazen. It's an attitude for a common thief that becomes complacent when "job security" (as far as they believe) is involved. I hate a freakin thief.


This. Had a 20 year employee take these very steps when we were concerned with family issues and he was to watch the business for a short period. I hate a thief as well.


----------



## floppodog

Married my maid, when I retired she gave the job back to me. Rats.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Get some cams. Time for a sting operation.


----------



## cloudfishing

Hay ! people steal from the internet just ask Diver Down or what ever his name is.


----------



## steve holchak

Bang her like Arnold did!

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

Jolly Roger said:


> my maid takes almost my entire paycheck each week....
> 
> good luck, hate thieves


 Is this the same maid that rolls over in the middle of the night and steals 1/2 of your blankets?


----------



## Gilbert

Get your wife to clean the house. That's her job. Then you don't have to worry about someone stealing.


----------



## MarkU

/\ What he said! /\


----------



## vette74

My wife bought a wireless 3 camera and I set it up this evening it starts recording on motion and sends me text message by phone and works really well. My son asked what I was doing and I told him someone was stealing packages off of door steps in the neighborhood. I don't think it is anyone of his friends they are all nice polite kids who say yes sir ect. The iPad and phone were in my wife's sock drawer under the socks there are 20+ drawers in my room but the maid puts the clothes in it every Saturday. I am going to put an envelope of cash there this weekend and leave my wallet at the house when we go get breakfast. I will keep everyone posted and post videos


----------



## DIHLON

vette74 said:


> My wife bought a wireless 3 camera and I set it up this evening it starts recording on motion and sends me text message by phone and works really well. My son asked what I was doing and I told him someone was stealing packages off of door steps in the neighborhood. I don't think it is anyone of his friends they are all nice polite kids who say yes sir ect. The iPad and phone were in my wife's sock drawer under the socks there are 20+ drawers in my room but the maid puts the clothes in it every Saturday. I am going to put an envelope of cash there this weekend and leave my wallet at the house when we go get breakfast. I will keep everyone posted and post videos


This is going to be better than the baited Yeti vids!


----------



## Goags

Eddie Haskell was always polite to Ward and June Cleaver, too. I'll bet it's not the maid. Hope you get some answers!


----------



## deano77511

This is getting good ,hope you nail em !


----------



## sotexhookset

Go buy the biggest dilly monster your local sex shop has and put it in the drawer with a Christmas tag with her name on it just for fun. You're gonna get it on video anyway and that'd make a great vid.


----------



## JFolm

How is the camera hidden?


----------



## mas360

sotexhookset said:


> Go buy the biggest dilly monster your local sex shop has and put it in the drawer with a Christmas tag with her name on it just for fun. You're gonna get it on video anyway and that'd make a great vid.


Creative thinking......


----------



## surf_ox

Don't have the ID number off the iPad do you. They can trace who registered it 


Be careful what you might discover in your video. Might find out you sleepwalk and are moving the stuff around in your house and they're all hidden somewhere. 



--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## POC Troutman

*subscribe*


----------



## C.Hern5972

Hope you get whomever it is Jason.


----------



## Timemachine

why bother with a camera.....DUDE....you maid is stealing from you!!


----------



## iamatt

We have had the same maid for 10 years. I never leave anything out that I would not want missing, this includes personal info. We try our best and haven't had a problem that we have noticed. She does get an 5 spot for Christmas so that may help. We know when she is coming and stuff goes in the gun safe. We trust HER but her work crew can have a high turnover rate so it's those people I worry about. Just don't leave anything out.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

iamatt said:


> She does get an 5 spot for Christmas so that may help.


Kewl...She can get a $5 foot long Subway dinner!


----------



## fishinguy

I wouldn't jump to conclusions but I would setup a "sting" with cameras.

I had hired some window cleaners once to come out and clean my windows and solar screens. Well after the guy inside left I couldn't find my sons ipad. I was suspecting the guy the whole time they were there and I was about to make the accusation. I luckily decided to just wait and see if it turned up before accusing someone of stealing. Well a couple days later it turns out the my wife's dad had moved it on a book case. 

You have a much different case with things coming out of private areas and there being a more than once incident. I would try the camera route first to see if she is in fact the one taking things. I would also find another service provider that you can trust.


----------



## iamatt

blk jck 224 said:


> kewl...she can get a $5 foot long subway dinner!


500 jack!


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Gilbert said:


> Get your wife to clean the house. That's her job. Then you don't have to worry about someone stealing.


X3!!!

maids..........hwell:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

iamatt said:


> 500 jack!


Mine gets paid $100 every other Tuesday, which I think is more than fair...I will give her an extra $60 tomorrow for Christmas. I bought a fake CZ earring from the corner store when she came for her first trip. I threw it under the dresser. I told her I would pay her $200 for her first trip as I wanted EVERYTHING done including floors under all furniture. That earring along with various other items / coins were in a pile on the bathroom counter when I got home that evening.


----------



## BullyARed

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Mine gets paid $100 every other Tuesday, which I think is more than fair...I will give her an extra $60 tomorrow for Christmas. I bought a fake CZ earring from the corner store when she came for her first trip. I threw it under the dresser. I told her I would pay her $200 for her first trip as I wanted EVERYTHING done including floors under all furniture. That earring along with various other items / coins were in a pile on the bathroom counter when I got home that evening.


Try it again with a real 2 carat diamond ring!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

BullyARed said:


> Try it again with a real 2 carat diamond ring!


Sure...Got one I can borrow?


----------



## sweenyite

Take a clear photo of a $100 bill where you can read the serial number and use that for bait. Or even a $20.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Thieves never really make sense, so there is no telling. Somehow though it seems strange for a maid to start stealing after several years. You may have to keep an open mind and realize you may not like the answer when you find it. 

How does the maid get to and from your place for her to clean? Is she possibly using a different ride now than what she used to, and she lets them in for a few minutes?


----------



## BullyARed

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure...Got one I can borrow?


Sure just mailed it!


----------



## Rubberback

BullyARed said:


> Sure just mailed it!


You got any extra ruby's laying around?


----------



## Ceejmo

If you have a box of extra checks stored in your house check to see if some are missing from the middle of the books. Happened to my daughter. She didn't realize it until the checks cleared the bank and she knew that they were not quite at that check number yet. She went to her desk and got out her box of checks and noticed that one check from the middle of each extra book was missing.

Don't rule out the son. A few months ago I found out by accident about some things that my 16 year old son was doing that I would have seriously bet my life that he would never do. Hopefully this is not the case but you may be surprised, just as I was.


----------



## smak90

I find it funny how many people are confident it's not the maid. They seem ready to defend someone they have never met. I'm betting it is the maid from past experience.


----------



## Ceejmo

I am neither confident that it wasn't the maid nor am I confident that it was.


----------



## txbred

If you use the right cheese, you can catch the smartest rat. 
Conduct a sting op. Dont tell anyone. Once you get evidence, ask the perp. Let the perp have the option of coming clean, or lying.


----------



## warcat

Any updates?


----------



## sp4anahuac

So the butler didn't do it this time!


----------



## OttoMan

smak90 said:


> I find it funny how many people are confident it's not the maid. They seem ready to defend someone they have never met. I'm betting it is the maid from past experience.


Kind of like your ready to accuse someone you've never met?:rotfl:


----------



## boom!

I am sure that the maid service is bonded, right?


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Man this is getting good. Any hits yet?


----------



## Dukman

The solution will be found when you are able to change the first two words from the title of this thread from "I think" to "I know". A lot of bad decisions have been made when someone starts with "I think....".

Ruining a friendship/business relation/reputation based on what you think instead of what you know is not a road you want to travel.


----------



## TexasVines

iamatt said:


> 500 jack!


that is a lot of footlongs!



Ceejmo said:


> If you have a box of extra checks stored in your house check to see if some are missing from the middle of the books. Happened to my daughter. She didn't realize it until the checks cleared the bank and she knew that they were not quite at that check number yet. She went to her desk and got out her box of checks and noticed that one check from the middle of each extra book was missing.
> 
> Don't rule out the son. A few months ago I found out by accident about some things that my 16 year old son was doing that I would have seriously bet my life that he would never do. Hopefully this is not the case but you may be surprised, just as I was.


as long as he is doing them with girls and not guys you are OK :an4:


----------



## vette74

She is coming on Saturday. I also bought this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A165HF78ROWQQM

hopefully it gets here by then if not my youngest son has a secret decoder pen that only works with UV light. I will write something on the bills.

Here is a screen shot of the phone. On Saturday morning I am going to leave my wallet on the counter, an envelope with cash (all marked in some way and amount known) in our dresser drawer marked "2015 Christmas Donation" and go down to Pena's donut haven and watch live video feed of the cameras on my phone. Also She keeps her purse in my laundry room I am going to buy a keyed lock and install it there. If I catch her in the act I will lock the door with her purse and hopefully keys so she cannot run off when I confront her and call Pearland's finest.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Looks like you got it covered bud.


----------



## warcat

That's a helluva sting operation!


----------



## Bazooka

Man this is great!


----------



## warcat

For your sake and sanity, I hope it's her.

There's always a chance that the thief is in on your sting... in which case all your video will catch is your maid cleaning (and possibly never catch anyone stealing). Then it will eat at you from this point forward (and you'll never look at your wife or son the same again). Lol!


----------



## redspeck

Gilbert said:


> Get your wife to clean the house. That's her job. Then you don't have to worry about someone stealing.


THIS


----------



## MarkU

Man, I got $10.00 to be patched in on the live feed! 

We need to start a pool (not for money, that's a no no on this site.)

My first guess was Colonel Mustard, in the Library,with the Candlestick.

But I'll stick with a friend of the Son's.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

I have 10.00 on sancho.


----------



## TexasVines

Flapp'n Shad said:


> I have 10.00 on sancho.


stealing his wife and his money and his phones huh

sancho will do that though


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I might be wrong and I honestly don't know, but wouldn't the place that you bought the IPad and phone from have to serial numbers? You could get those and like said earlier find out who activated them. Seems like with the technology that we have today it would be hard to steal something like that.

I feel that it was probably a friend that now knows that there are cameras somewhere in the house.


----------



## fishingcacher

Maybe the maid's friends?


----------



## warcat

Flapp'n Shad said:


> I have 10.00 on sancho.


 I'm betting on Sancho too... with the wife going all out to cover her tracks! lol

(just kidding... for the most part)


----------



## stammster - temporary

Does your maid have kids? We had a maid that cleaned for us along with a number of our friends. She had a 13 year old son that apparently would travel with her and watch TV while she cleaned. A few of our friend's stuff turn up missing (camera, iPod,etc). We didn't have anything taken. When the maid found out her kid had sticky fingers that jeopardized her livelyhood, she beat the hell out of that kid.

Since we didn't have kids then, I kept a loaded Glock in the nightstand. When I found out she was bringing a minor in the house, I flipped...imagining the liability I would have if the maid's kid hurt himself.


----------



## vette74

warcat said:


> For your sake and sanity, I hope it's her.
> 
> There's always a chance that the thief is in on your sting... in which case all your video will catch is your maid cleaning (and possibly never catch anyone stealing). Then it will eat at you from this point forward (and you'll never look at your wife or son the same again). Lol!


My son doesn't know and my wife is an emotional wreck over the iphone and ipad getting stolen. I mean short of buying a new car she can really buy whatever she wants without my approval and she wanted to do the cameras more than I did I can say with 100% certainty it is not my wife.

In a perfect world I wouldn't pay for someone to clean my house but we have a business we run together and she is going to school full time to expand into another field in our business so we are both really busy and use our free time to spend with our kids. Also, if she cleans the she expects me to clean and I HATE it. 
I can work an extra 2.25 hours to pay for someone to clean my house for a month, do laundry ect it is a great deal for exchange of free weekends with my kids.
If it is the maid I will personally ask for Teroy to throw her in jail. Lock my stuff up better and find another one.


----------



## vette74

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> I might be wrong and I honestly don't know, but wouldn't the place that you bought the IPad and phone from have to serial numbers? You could get those and like said earlier find out who activated them. Seems like with the technology that we have today it would be hard to steal something like that.


We are going through with ATT right now. They locked registration on the phone and Ipad and we got insurance on them however they won't honor the policy since they were never activated :headknock


----------



## vette74

stammster said:


> Does your maid have kids? We had a maid that cleaned for us along with a number of our friends. She had a 13 year old son that apparently would travel with her and watch TV while she cleaned. A few of our friend's stuff turn up missing (camera, iPod,etc). We didn't have anything taken. When the maid found out her kid had sticky fingers that jeopardized her livelyhood, she beat the hell out of that kid.
> 
> Since we didn't have kids then, I kept a loaded Glock in the nightstand. When I found out she was bringing a minor in the house, I flipped...imagining the liability I would have if the maid's kid hurt himself.


She does and she just graduated from DeBakey High School which is a magnet high school with only 25% acceptance and a 50% drop rate (to go back to your old high school) and is going to college now. This is what is throwing me off. If you can raise your kid that successful why are you such a POS.
However, her kids are never there just her.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

vette74 said:


> We are going through with ATT right now. They locked registration on the phone and Ipad and we got insurance on them however they won't honor the policy since they were never activated :headknock


 That goes back to the great customer service everyone is talking about in the other thread.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*vette74*, I commend you for handling this so well, the way you are doing it is how it should be done. Admitting that you are giving benefit of the doubt without proof is good. You are attempting to prove guilt rather than accuse and make someone prove innocence.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## mas360

This is getting better than Miss Universe....
Come Saturday we'd get to know who wins the crown.


----------



## vette74

MarkU said:


> Man, I got $10.00 to be patched in on the live feed!
> 
> We need to start a pool (not for money, that's a no no on this site.)
> 
> My first guess was Colonel Mustard, in the Library,with the Candlestick.
> 
> But I'll stick with a friend of the Son's.


OK lets make this interesting. Place your bets $10.00 minimum

If you bet on the maid took it and loose you donate to the Lone Survivor Foundation
https://marcusluttrell.com/charities/

If you bet anyone else: son, son's friends, sancho ( I REALLY hope it is not Sancho) and you loose you donate to Toys for Tots
http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx

This is on the honor system


----------



## warcat

vette74 said:


> OK lets make this interesting. Place your bets $10.00 minimum
> 
> If you bet on the maid took it and loose you donate to the Lone Survivor Foundation
> http://marcusluttrell.com/charities/
> 
> If you bet anyone else: son, son's friends, sancho ( I REALLY hope it is not Sancho) and you loose you donate to Toys for Tots
> http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx
> 
> This is on the honor system


 You are one pretty cool dude there vette74... kudos to you for being one cool cat in a world where more cool cats are desperately needed!


----------



## iridered2003

vette74 said:


> She is coming on Saturday. I also bought this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A165HF78ROWQQM
> 
> hopefully it gets here by then if not my youngest son has a secret decoder pen that only works with UV light. I will write something on the bills.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of the phone. On Saturday morning I am going to leave my wallet on the counter, an envelope with cash (all marked in some way and amount known) in our dresser drawer marked "2015 Christmas Donation" and go down to Pena's donut haven and watch live video feed of the cameras on my phone. Also She keeps her purse in my laundry room I am going to buy a keyed lock and install it there. If I catch her in the act I will lock the door with her purse and hopefully keys so she cannot run off when I confront her and call Pearland's finest.


do not try to lock up her keys or purse or try to hold her against her will, you may end up In jail yourself. just call the cops before you confront her or better yet, let the cops confront her and see the vid then let the cops haul her butt to jail, right there. tow her car out of your driveway


----------



## surf_ox

vette74 said:


> OK lets make this interesting. Place your bets $10.00 minimum
> 
> If you bet on the maid took it and loose you donate to the Lone Survivor Foundation
> https://marcusluttrell.com/charities/
> 
> If you bet anyone else: son, son's friends, sancho ( I REALLY hope it is not Sancho) and you loose you donate to Toys for Tots
> http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx
> 
> This is on the honor system


Is the maid bet only on singular person or anyone that arrives with maid??

--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## Ted Gentry

iridered2003 said:


> do not try to lock up her keys or purse or try to hold her against her will, you may end up In jail yourself. just call the cops before you confront her or better yet, let the cops confront her and see the vid then let the cops haul her butt to jail, right there. tow her car out of your driveway


Good advice!


----------



## Bonestock

My money's on the 12 yo son. They're just stupid enough at that age to think you won't miss it.


----------



## Bocephus

If my Maid steals....uh, what was the question ?


----------



## Hollywood1053

warcat said:


> You are one pretty cool dude there vette74... kudos to you for being one cool cat in a world where more cool cats are desperately needed!


X2


----------



## Blackgar

I haven't read this whole thing but would like to know exactly how did your maid steal out of your wallet? Mine never leaves my pants till being put into another pair. If you leave yours laying around while non family is in the house shame on you


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Blackgar said:


> I haven't read this whole thing but would like to know exactly how did your maid steal out of your wallet? Mine never leaves my pants till being put into another pair. If you leave yours laying around while non family is in the house shame on you


Are you seriously blaming the victim for having money taken from his wallet _in his own home_? Tell me I read that wrong please.


----------



## sotexhookset

vette74 said:


> OK lets make this interesting. Place your bets $10.00 minimum
> 
> If you bet on the maid took it and loose you donate to the Lone Survivor Foundation
> http://marcusluttrell.com/charities/
> 
> If you bet anyone else: son, son's friends, sancho ( I REALLY hope it is not Sancho) and you loose you donate to Toys for Tots
> http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx
> 
> This is on the honor system


I'm in bud seriously. Let's get this thing going for those that need it (it's $10 bucks y'all). In a fun way but all the same. Good idea. My money's on the housekeeper.



warcat said:


> You are one pretty cool dude there vette74... kudos to you for being one cool cat in a world where more cool cats are desperately needed!


And I totally agree.



Bocephus said:


> If my Maid steals....uh, what was the question ?


And I want your maid's cousin if she maids in SA!


----------



## Goags

Put me down for $10 on "anyone else".


----------



## agonzales1981

Count me in for $10 on the others, hopefully it's not your son!


----------



## My Little Big boat

One of my old bosses had maid that brought her boyfriend to help her a few times and he was pocketing items... My not be the maid but someone she is bringing over if you are not home when she comes.


----------



## weimtrainer

I'll be surprised if it's the maid. We've had "Rosa" for almost 10 years and we trust her completely. She has a key, comes in, lets the dogs out to play with her daughters while she cleans. The dogs love playing with her daughters in the yard while she cleans and we're at work. We've never had anything come up missing. I'm with the "son's friends" group. Maybe the kid doesn't know his friends are slime balls. Been there many years ago.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Im in 10 bucks on the maid. Our old maids employees stole from us


----------



## JFolm

$10 on someone else!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Jason, 
Im in.... .I say its the housekeeper....


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

$10 on someone else. 

Not to throw a wrench in all the fun but there is a good chance nothing happens come Saturday.


----------



## surf_ox

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> $10 on someone else.
> 
> Not to throw a wrench in all the fun but there is a good chance nothing happens come Saturday.


Party pooper.

--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

I'm in for 10 bucks on sancho.


----------



## MarkU

$10.00 on the others.


----------



## POC Troutman

this is getting good!

i second whoever mentioned not locking her in your house. 

That being said, i don't see an issue with locking a door in your house to protect from further losses. you aren't preventing her from leaving, just locking a door to where some of your other valuables are stored in an effort to protect from further loss. it may just so happen that some of her belongings are there as well, but you do what you gotta do to protect your stuff.


----------



## WillieT

Bocephus said:


> If my Maid steals....uh, what was the question ?


If your maid steals, she should get a good spanking. I think that would be fair punishment, and really teach her a lesson.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Wow this is better than the Royals!


----------



## waderaider

*mancave offlimits.*

I keep all of my valuables in my office/mancave at the house. that door is locked for maid service and family gatherings or when I am gone.


----------



## 8seconds

Bocephus said:


> If my Maid steals....uh, what was the question ?


If that's your maid, theft is the _least_ of your problems!

Divorce, Castration by your wife/girlfriend, Heart Attack, Priapism, Take your pick.


----------



## Wade Fisher

Is the towel being used as "callous prevention" or is she that messy while polishing the fixtures?


----------



## cman

> Is the towel being used as "callous prevention" or is she that messy while polishing the fixtures?


Keeps the floor clean. She's a dirty girl.


----------



## flatwound

Bear in mind~Sancho has never ,ever been caught !!


----------



## warcat

Since this is the internet, and we can conjure up any dang thing we want... I'm gonna concoct a story. To the OP, please don't take offense... as this does not pertain to your actual situation... it is merely the concoction of a mind that is bored.

Let's say it is the Sancho.
Let's say the wife wants to throw the husband off the trail.
Said wife is quick to install cameras. Cameras catch nothing.
Husband becomes more suspicious. Wife pays maid off to "steal" something on camera. Maid then steals something. Husband fires maid. Maid goes on her merry way. Husband believes all is good. Wife gets away with her crime.

Say whaaaaaaatt??


----------



## tomtom83

warcat said:


> Since this is the internet, and we can conjure up any dang thing we want... I'm gonna concoct a story. To the OP, please don't take offense... as this does not pertain to your actual situation... it is merely the concoction of a mind that is bored.
> 
> Let's say it is the Sancho.
> Let's say the wife wants to throw the husband off the trail.
> Said wife is quick to install cameras. Cameras catch nothing.
> Husband becomes more suspicious. Wife pays maid off to "steal" something on camera. Maid then steals something. Husband fires maid. Maid goes on her merry way. Husband believes all is good. Wife gets away with her crime.
> 
> Say whaaaaaaatt??


Plot twist!!!!

The Maid was Sancho the whole time!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2

flatwound said:


> Bear in mind~Sancho has never ,ever been caught !!


BS, someody is helping me out on my beer and Crown. It ain't all me i promise.


----------



## Premier Yamaha Aransas

Put me in for $10. It's the maid..


----------



## Lagunaroy

tomtom83 said:


> Plot twist!!!!
> 
> The Maid was Sancho the whole time!!!


That would be "Sancha"


----------



## poppadawg

I have this all figured out. This is the actual maid. Wifey hates her, but she does an excellent job of cleaning. Wife steals from herself to get the hot maid fired.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Bocephus said:


> If my Maid steals....uh, what was the question ?





8seconds said:


> If that's your maid, theft is the _least_ of your problems!
> 
> Divorce, Castration by your wife/girlfriend, Heart Attack, Priapism, Take your pick.


 If that was my maid, she wouldn't need to steal.


----------



## rynochop

Haha...the wife wouldn't hire her if she cleaned for free.


----------



## poppadawg

rynochop said:


> Haha...the wife wouldn't hire her if she cleaned for free.


 you got that right. Don't see her doing any nannying either


----------



## Category6

Your kid is stealing from you, and clean your own house or get a smaller house.


----------



## bigjordy

I bet it was that **** Sasquatch!


----------



## MT Stringer

Wade Fisher said:


> Is the towel being used as "callous prevention" or is she that messy while polishing the fixtures?


What towel?


----------



## jaime1982

Bocephus said:


> If my Maid steals....uh, what was the question ?


Have her #? I need some uh, things cleaned here at the house.


----------



## fishinguy

10 bux the maid is taking the money


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

vette74 said:


> OK lets make this interesting. Place your bets $10.00 minimum
> 
> If you bet on the maid took it and loose you donate to the Lone Survivor Foundation
> http://marcusluttrell.com/charities/
> 
> If you bet anyone else: son, son's friends, sancho ( I REALLY hope it is not Sancho) and you loose you donate to Toys for Tots
> http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx
> 
> This is on the honor system


I've got $20.00 on the maid.


----------



## vette74

Wrapping gifts last night and noticed my sisters gift a shirt from express and a bottle of perfume is missing and this was right next where I keep hunting stuff including knives and it was untouched. I have $65 in small bills in an envelope my cool stuff never arrived from Amazon yet so I just initialed the bills and took pics of the serial numbers tomorrow morning she is coming we will see


----------



## sotexhookset

You're her Santa for the gifts she's giving out this year. Nail her.


----------



## NOCREEK

Pretty good thread! Hope it works out and maybe get some stuff back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU

I'd wait to bust her. Once you get some video evidence.


----------



## Reel Time

vette74 said:


> Wrapping gifts last night and noticed my sisters gift a shirt from express and a bottle of perfume is missing and this was right next where I keep hunting stuff including knives and it was untouched. I have $65 in small bills in an envelope my cool stuff never arrived from Amazon yet so I just initialed the bills and took pics of the serial numbers tomorrow morning she is coming we will see


I thought the maid wasn't coming until today (Saturday) and you already have stuff missing?


----------



## dbarham

I'm lost too....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Reel Time said:


> I thought the maid wasn't coming until today (Saturday) and you already have stuff missing?


Sometimes it takes a while before you realize something is missing. Sometimes you never realize it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

dbarham said:


> I'm lost too....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It's ok buddy.


----------



## dbarham

Jay Baker said:


> It's ok buddy.


Thanks pal

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg

Today's the day. Here yee, Here yee. Present thy evidence and let the 2cool jury decide the fate of the accused.


----------



## deano77511

Wonder what time she leaves today ?


----------



## vette74

She is still there we watched her for about 45 min but it is like watching paint dry. I decided to play with my kids instead I will check the bait and go from there.
We bought my sisters gift 3-4 weeks ago and it was hidden in our closet with other gifts we didn't notice it gone until last night.


----------



## BullyARed

"We have had the same maid for the last 4-5 years and she has done a great job and never had any issues. However recently..."

From a different perspective. She has done a great job from you for last 5 years, maybe she's in a situation that she couldn't afford gifts for her kids or grandkids and did stupid thing. If it were she, just have a little talk with her and try to find out the problem. The loss seems not that much, but giving a second chance, she will try to earn your trust and do a better job. We gave our lawn service guy 2 weeks bonus check every Christmas and he always does a great job for us. Nothing is missing from the yard and everything is always in its place, neat and clean.


----------



## snapperlicious

^^ bully red not that much? Sounds like over a grand to me missing. She's already done Christmas shopping so she doesn't need anything else.


----------



## ralph7

I think she is probably guilty, but I bet she doesn't take the bait today.


----------



## agonzales1981

vette74 said:


> She is still there we watched her for about 45 min but it is like watching paint dry. I decided to play with my kids instead I will check the bait and go from there.
> We bought my sisters gift 3-4 weeks ago and it was hidden in our closet with other gifts we didn't notice it gone until last night.


Does the maid generally need to go in that particular closet?


----------



## BullyARed

snapperlicious said:


> ^^ bully red not that much? Sounds like over a grand to me missing. She's already done Christmas shopping so she doesn't need anything else.


It may be my mistake on the loss? If it were the case, the OP just takes care the problem at his disposal.


----------



## vette74

Agonzales yes she does our laundry and puts the clothes up there.

Well nothing happened the bait is still there. I think she is letting things cool down a bit. I am going to keep the bait out and see what happens.


----------



## Bazooka

BullyARed said:


> "We have had the same maid for the last 4-5 years and she has done a great job and never had any issues. However recently..."
> 
> From a different perspective. She has done a great job from you for last 5 years, maybe she's in a situation that she couldn't afford gifts for her kids or grandkids and did stupid thing. If it were she, just have a little talk with her and try to find out the problem. *The loss seems not that much, but giving a second chance, she will try to earn your trust and do a better job.* We gave our lawn service guy 2 weeks bonus check every Christmas and he always does a great job for us. Nothing is missing from the yard and everything is always in its place, neat and clean.


Someone who you entrust your home and valuables to that steals anything from you, much less multiple items doesn't deserve a second chance. Especially someone you have been financially supporting for years via a job. If its her, fire her and prosecute so she doesn't do it to the next person. In fact if it is her, every homeowner she cleans for should be contacted.


----------



## cman

Trappers always use multiple traps.


----------



## 535

Was really hoping for some resolution today, dangit!


----------



## vette74

Ok we just looked at videos.
1. While she was making the bed she looked in the night stand drawer.
2. She opened up a little 6"x6" box that we had gifts in but was empty.
3. I bought my wife a new ring and I baited the box with an old ring and she opened it.

Nothing taken though


----------



## cman

Sounds like enough evidence. I wonder if you'd feel comfortable docking her pay. In any case, it sounds like her trustworthiness is gone. May as well fire her.


----------



## bill

vette74 said:


> Ok we just looked at videos.
> 1. While she was making the bed she looked in the night stand drawer.
> 2. She opened up a little 6"x6" box that we had gifts in but was empty.
> 3. I bought my wife a new ring and I baited the box with an old ring and she opened it.
> 
> *Nothing taken though*


just wait and keep video taping...they always return

right now you have nothing, you do anything different and it's over

you can not accuse her of anything at this point, you have no proof

once the item is taken on video, then a skilled trained interviewer will let her explain why she took the other things (it's also nice to have a large stack of video tapes sitting on a desk labeled evidence....it don't matter what is on the tapes as she knows what she has done and fears exposure)

we had a policy, catch the person on video 3 different times....that way I could show a pattern and it was not a isolated event..never lost a case btw

you don't know how long it's been going on and you might be shocked to find out what she will admit taking...more than you currently know I'll bet


----------



## Navi

vette74 said:


> Ok we just looked at videos.
> 1. While she was making the bed she looked in the night stand drawer.
> 2. She opened up a little 6"x6" box that we had gifts in but was empty.
> 3. I bought my wife a new ring and I baited the box with an old ring and she opened it.
> 
> Nothing taken though


 You have the answer to your problem, while you probably don't have enough to press charges for what is missing Id sit her down in front of the video and let her see why she no longer has an income supported directly and indirectly by you. Second chance is just asking for more stuff to be stolen.


----------



## ChuChu

bill said:


> just wait and keep video taping...they always return
> 
> right now you have nothing, you do anything different and it's over
> 
> you can not accuse her of anything at this point, you have no proof
> 
> once the item is taken on video, then a skilled trained interviewer will let her explain why she took the other things (it's also nice to have a large stack of video tapes sitting on a desk labeled evidence....it don't matter what is on the tapes as she knows what she has done and fears exposure)
> 
> we had a policy, catch the person on video 3 different times....that way I could show a pattern and it was not a isolated event..never lost a case btw
> 
> you don't know how long it's been going on and you might be shocked to find out what she will admit taking...more than you currently know I'll bet


This is spot on. And don't dare try to dock her pay that will open a big can of worms.


----------



## bill

Navi said:


> You have the answer to your problem, while you *probably don't have enough to press charges *for what is missing Id sit her down in front of the video and let her see why she no longer has an income supported directly and indirectly by you. Second chance is just asking for more stuff to be stolen.


Not even enough to have her arrested..what law has she broken?

Right now there is zero proof for anything

"Sit her down" and accuse her, hope you got a **** good lawyer and home insurance, you will pay.

You say she is "looking in a box"...she can say she was making sure it was not trash to be thrown away...you do understand she is the maid.

I still say don't rush things. She will get return and you will get proof.

Got time to kill, make a list of things missing, and the date you noticed it was missing. Keep this list well hidden...like in your glove box so no one else gets it. Loose lips. Your going to need the detailed list if you catch her on video and turn it over to the police anyways. Most likely they will not write down things not on video (that whole lack of proof idea) but later if it goes to the Courts, a DA will want the information. If you have receipts, the better.


----------



## Tucsonred

She'll probably look in the same locations where things are missing from...bait those and record those places if you can...Good luck!! I detest a thief!!


----------



## Navi

bill said:


> Not even enough to have her arrested..what law has she broken?
> 
> Right now there is zero proof for anything
> 
> "Sit her down" and accuse her, hope you got a **** good lawyer and home insurance, you will pay.
> 
> You say she is "looking in a box"...she can say she was making sure it was not trash to be thrown away...you do understand she is the maid.
> 
> I still say don't rush things. She will get return and you will get proof.
> 
> Got time to kill, make a list of things missing, and the date you noticed it was missing. Keep this list well hidden...like in your glove box so no one else gets it. Loose lips. Your going to need the detailed list if you catch her on video and turn it over to the police anyways. Most likely they will not write down things not on video (that whole lack of proof idea) but later if it goes to the Courts, a DA will want the information. If you have receipts, the better.


Sir I think you are misunderstanding my intent, nowhere did I say anything about arresting her. Id let her see the video and send her on the way. A maid "looking for trash to throw away inside a drawer inside a box" is pushing it....even though I do understand she is maid.

My thinking is get her out of the house before more comes up missing that the camera doesn't catch. Sure you can get video and have her arrested, chances are you aren't going to get anything out of it and she MIGHT get jail time. To me that's not worth my time I would have to spend dealing with it and would just wash my hands of her.


----------



## bill

Navi said:


> You have the answer to your problem, *while you probably don't have enough to press charges for what is missing* Id sit her down in front of the video and let her see why she no longer has an income supported directly and indirectly by you. Second chance is just asking for more stuff to be stolen.


She would first have to be arrested.

Never, never ever let a person accused or suspected see you evidence (the videos).

If there is not something written about not looking in drawers or boxes, then what exactly are you telling her she is being fired for? Is her cleaning area defined? Duties clearly written and explained? Granted this is Texas..at will. But you slip up and accuse her without proof and you will be paying her a long time. Maybe even early retirement since no one would hire her because someone accused her of theft. Let me tell you, Juries love to help out a hard working woman that has to serve as a maid for someone wealthy (just assuming on that part having a maid...or too busy to do it themselves or disabled ect).

Take your time, get the facts and evidence. Hope you have cameras in all parts of the home. Don't speak to anyone until your ready to present your evidence to a Officer.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Navi said:


> Sir I think you are misunderstanding my intent, nowhere did I say anything about arresting her. Id let her see the video and send her on the way. A maid "looking for trash to throw away inside a drawer inside a box" is pushing it....even though I do understand she is maid.
> 
> My thinking is get her out of the house before more comes up missing that the camera doesn't catch. Sure you can get video and have her arrested, chances are you aren't going to get anything out of it and she MIGHT get jail time. To me that's not worth my time I would have to spend dealing with it and would just wash my hands of her.


 Or catch her in the act of an actual theft and tell her all items be returned or tapes go to the police.


----------



## ChuChu

If you really think she is stealing from you, your best move at this time is simply tell her you no longer need her services and let her go. You have to be careful to avoid entrapment.


----------



## JJGold1

My guess it's the wife.


----------



## vette74

I am waiting until we have something stolen on camera before calling the police. I want to catch her and I want her to go away in a patrol car. Things I found out about my cameras. They will only record 2 minutes before motion has to reactivate them so there is a little bit of delay between the 2 recordings so there is a gap in video. You also cannot view live on iPhone or iPad and have it record at the same time. So we will have to record and view it after she leaves to have video evidence. Also she told us she is not coming next weekend so we will have to wait 2 weeks from now.


----------



## ralph7

vette74 said:


> I am waiting until we have something stolen on camera before calling the police. I want to catch her and I want her to go away in a patrol car. Things I found out about my cameras. They will only record 2 minutes before motion has to reactivate them so there is a little bit of delay between the 2 recordings so there is a gap in video. You also cannot view live on iPhone or iPad and have it record at the same time. So we will have to record and view it after she leaves to have video evidence. *Also she told us she is not coming next weekend so we will have to wait 2 weeks from now.*


Well darn!


----------



## Profish00

She is a 2cooler. your busted


----------



## 535

2 weeks!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Nice. Hook her and book her if she's the one. Hope the best for you.


----------



## rtoler

My brothers last two wives were not maids but managed to clean his bank account and house outâ€¦â€¦ Never underestimate woman powerâ€¦.


----------



## poppadawg

Two weeks? Rats. I had vacation scheduled for this. Bill is spot on. He tends to be that way


----------



## TexasVines

ChuChu said:


> If you really think she is stealing from you, your best move at this time is simply tell her you no longer need her services and let her go. You have to be careful to avoid entrapment.


I am not even sure an individual can entrap someone and in this case leaving valuables AROUND YOUR HOUSE is hardly close to entrapment

entrapment would be if he had a son or a daughter that was going around telling her to look here and look there and encouraging her to look over the items and talking about how much they would be worth at the pawn shop and that the parents would never miss them then the dad came along and said "well she stole them".....and even that might not be entrapment because an adult should know better and it was not law enforcement making the opportunity available and encouraging it/pushing it


----------



## myprozac

Dang I logged on hoping this thread got good. Guess we will find out in 2 weeks if she takes the bait


----------



## Paleo Dave

Profish00 said:


> She is a 2cooler. your busted


I was waiting for someone to point out the obvious!


----------



## Ceejmo

Just make sure that you verify that everything is still in place just before she comes again.


----------



## OnedayScratch

You've got 2 weeks to set up the live feed for us here. We might even have a YETI you can borrow....


----------



## T_rout

Paleo Dave said:


> I was waiting for someone to point out the obvious!


Or her husband is and starting asking questions about his new phone, iPad and her $300 purse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman

This is very entertaining, but my advice to you is this- It is not worth the time, effort, or liability to allow her back into your home and around your loved ones.

What she has taken previously is gone. What she will potentially take in future "stings" will also be little and will not get much in terms of action from the police. 
Karma will catch up to her. Don't expose your family or your property to that liability again. 

Change the locks. Tell her you are going to knock the maid service off for now but will contact her just as soon as you need her. Then, go on down the road. 

I've had a lot of employees over the years and I've learned that as soon as I smell a rat, it's best to get them out before they do something to get me. It is hard to be the bigger person and not call them out sometimes. But in your case, are you willing to sacrifice over $1,500 worth of merchandise in order to bust her for a felony? 
Add to that your time and energy as a witness, and the months it will take to go through a trial. All the while it's your family pitted against hers. She knows where you live, your schedules, your weaknesses, etc. What do you know about her address, her family, etc.? 
Is she a US citizen? 
Having been through dealings and liabilities of bad employees, I say cut your losses now, and move on. Change the locks and allow karma to take it's revenge. 
The last thing that you want is for her to catch wind or get the feeling that something's up and slip and fall in your house- leading to a couple years worth of soft tissue therapy and perhaps a lifetime disability.


----------



## carryyourbooks

vette74 said:


> I am waiting until we have something stolen on camera before calling the police. I want to catch her and I want her to go away in a patrol car. Things I found out about my cameras. They will only record 2 minutes before motion has to reactivate them so there is a little bit of delay between the 2 recordings so there is a gap in video. You also cannot view live on iPhone or iPad and have it record at the same time. So we will have to record and view it after she leaves to have video evidence. Also she told us she is not coming next weekend so we will have to wait 2 weeks from now.


I say you post up your video here of her going through your drawer. 2cool is the best judge and jury I know...................lol!:rotfl:


----------



## LaddH

I don't think she is coming back. She knows an iPhone would be missed and unless she is really braindead she won't come back. ..If she is the thief.


----------



## iamatt

You playing with fire. Secretly recording, not a lawyer but **** that ***** go hire another mescan before you got Caesar Chavez and seiu camped out on your lawn. Just my .02 off my .50 cent chain.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Read *cman*'s # 172 above. If once doesn't do it, read it again.
I admire how you have reacted to this, but it is looking like the maid now. 
You know it is not you or your wife. You were realistic enough in your OP to state that although you didn't believe it was your son, that it could be. I would be more concerned about the son or son's friends if they were 3 years older. To keep allowing the maid in your house is a losing proposition. By doing it how *cman* says, you aren't accusing her, you are just looking out for your best interest.


----------



## flatliner

iamatt said:


> You playing with fire. Secretly recording, not a lawyer but **** that ***** go hire another mescan before you got Caesar Chavez and seiu camped out on your lawn. Just my .02 off my .50 cent chain.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


So your saying you cant video tape in your own house?


----------



## iamatt

flatliner said:


> So your saying you cant video tape in your own house?


Nope. I remember last year the maids in our office took to the street, mostly illegals wearing SEIU shirts blocking traffic lol. Just because they illegals doesn't mean they can't hose yah up is all I'm saying. I would just kick them out get new ones but playing Miami vice might lead down to who knows La Raza!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout

Whitebassfisher said:


> Read *cman*'s # 172 above. If once doesn't do it, read it again.
> I admire how you have reacted to this, but it is looking like the maid now.
> You know it is not you or your wife. You were realistic enough in your OP to state that although you didn't believe it was your son, that it could be. I would be more concerned about the son or son's friends if they were 3 years older. To keep allowing the maid in your house is a losing proposition. By doing it how *cman* says, you aren't accusing her, you are just looking out for your best interest.


So what is going to be the reason for terminating her? What if it isn't her? I think it is but there's a chance it's not. So penalizing her for the actions of someone else, potentially, isn't the right thing to do. I think the OP is going about this the right way. He needs to figure out who it is for sure. I doubt he'll ever get anything back, if it is the maid. Just press charges, if he chooses to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

You have to have a reason for letting your maid go? Huh! How about your services are no longer needed.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Even if you catch her in the act, the next time it may (or may not obviously) be something small and not worth much monetarily in which she wouldn't get more than a slap on the wrist.

I'm with Navi. I think you have what you are looking for. I'd just send her on her way and be done with her. I wouldn't spend the time or effort trying to bust her or have her arrested.

By the way, how do you like the Arlo cameras and system you purchased?


----------



## Bobby

You bunch of scardy cats. If she is illegal and you have proof she did it just take her out back and kill her. then bury her and tell anyone that asked she never showed up for work.


----------



## Right_Hook

Bobby said:


> You bunch of scardy cats. If she is illegal and you have proof she did it just take her out back and kill her. then bury her and tell anyone that asked she never showed up for work.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I'd say keep recording. Have a few places on camera that you've baited with odd amounts of money in an open envelope with the cash easily visible and sticking out (for example $173, with 2 $50's, 2x$20's, 2x$10's, 13x$1's) go back to each spot and count the money.

Then, call the cops if you have evidence...


----------



## John the fisherman

Do you think she will be suspicious if all these envelopes of cash start showing up and where there was never cash before? I would try to make it look inconspicuous like it always was maybe just one envelope with cash.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious

*Explain*



iamatt said:


> You playing with fire. Secretly recording, not a lawyer but **** that ***** go hire another mescan before you got Caesar Chavez and seiu camped out on your lawn. Just my .02 off my .50 cent chain.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure you can record video in your own home without consent from another party. Where are you getting your info from?


----------



## Dukman

Wow, just wow. No need for anything other than an accusation apparently to some.

Not sure the importance of pointing out its a "Mexican" maid but... :headknock . It would seem 4-5 years of exemplary service to you would deserve a better doubt than "I want to catch her" which appears to be that you have made up your mind with absolutely no evidence. I do understand it very well may be the maid and if so may the chips fall on her as they should but for the love of god do not act on less than absolute evidence regardless of what some have suggested.


----------



## cman

She was snooping through his nightstand drawer, opening a cardboard box that holds jewelry. After missing items recently, that would be plenty cause for me to find her untrustworthy. She's there to clean, not to snoop through boxes.


----------



## Category6

cman said:


> She was snooping through his nightstand drawer, opening a cardboard box that holds jewelry. After missing items recently, that would be plenty cause for me to find her untrustworthy. She's there to clean, not to snoop through boxes.


Maybe she was going to clean the inside of the boxes, but they were already clean. I still say no maid is dumb enough to steal what has been reported missing, that would be really stupid. Kids are that stupid, but not the vast majority of people that wake up early and go to work.


----------



## boom!

I would recommend using a legitimate maid service that has bonded employees, but that's just me.


----------



## Chase4556

Category5 said:


> I still say no maid is dumb enough to steal what has been reported missing, that would be really stupid.


And then return the following week. I feel like if the maid stole the Ipad and Iphone, she would high tail it. Not show up the next week, and you may never see her again.

To come back signals to me she is either very stupid/brave, or did not do it.


----------



## WillieT

Personally, I do not think it was the maid, but time will tell, if the OP gives it time.


----------



## Gilbert

Gilbert said:


> Get your wife to clean the house. That's her job. Then you don't have to worry about someone stealing.


This is still the answer. Not trying to hide cameras and waiting, watching on your iPhone to see who steals.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I might spank her for you...Pics needed


----------



## Haute Pursuit

boom! said:


> I would recommend using a legitimate maid service that has bonded employees, but that's just me.


Exactly, I get mine from Centerfold's.


----------



## ChuChu

What does your wife think of all this?


----------



## vette74

My wife is shook up about it and angry and wants to catch who is doing this even more than I do we are sure it is her. This is far from entrapment we have spoken to our attorney and Leo friends there is nothing illegal about having video cameras in your own home. If I wanted to fire her I could and will at the right time. I still want to catch her and go to jail even if it is a slap on the wrist.


----------



## vette74

Gilbert said:


> This is still the answer. Not trying to hide cameras and waiting, watching on your iPhone to see who steals.


No it is actually not her job she runs the environmental portion of our business and accounts receivable and being a mom. The way I look it my time is VERY valuable to us so if I can get any more of it in some way or another I will including having to sub some of my chores out.


----------



## Bobby

*What your child will be* 
I have an idea,â€ said the father. He put a ten-dollar bill, a bottle of whiskey, and a Bible on the coffee table. â€œIf he takes the money heâ€™ll be a banker. If he takes the whiskey heâ€™ll be a wino, and if he takes the Bible that means heâ€™ll be a preacher.â€
So the man and his wife hide just before their son comes in the door, and watch from where theyâ€™re hiding.
The boy saunters over to the coffee table. He picks up the ten-dollar bill, looks at it, then sets it down. He picks up the bottle of whiskey, uncorks it, sniffs it, then sets it down. Then he picks up the Bible, leafs through it, then sets it down.
Then the boy takes the money and stuffs it into his pocket, grabs the whiskey, and walks off with the Bible under his arm.
â€œWell how do you like that!â€ exclaims the father. â€œHeâ€™s going to be a


----------



## ChuChu

vette74 said:


> My wife is shook up about it and angry and wants to catch who is doing this even more than I do we are sure it is her. This is far from entrapment we have spoken to our attorney and Leo friends there is nothing illegal about having video cameras in your own home. If I wanted to fire her I could and will at the right time. I still want to catch her and go to jail even if it is a slap on the wrist.


Entrapment is not having video cameras. Entrapment is leaving items out with the intent of her taking them. I have seen several cases where similar situations where a person was set up and a judge ruled that by allowing them to take things the owner was, in effect, approving it. So, bottom line is the first time you have proof you need to take action immediately, don't wait.


----------



## boom!

Bobby said:


> *What your child will be*
> I have an idea,â€ said the father. He put a ten-dollar bill, a bottle of whiskey, and a Bible on the coffee table. â€œIf he takes the money heâ€™ll be a banker. If he takes the whiskey heâ€™ll be a wino, and if he takes the Bible that means heâ€™ll be a preacher.â€
> So the man and his wife hide just before their son comes in the door, and watch from where theyâ€™re hiding.
> The boy saunters over to the coffee table. He picks up the ten-dollar bill, looks at it, then sets it down. He picks up the bottle of whiskey, uncorks it, sniffs it, then sets it down. Then he picks up the Bible, leafs through it, then sets it down.
> Then the boy takes the money and stuffs it into his pocket, grabs the whiskey, and walks off with the Bible under his arm.
> â€œWell how do you like that!â€ exclaims the father. â€œHeâ€™s going to be a


Huh?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

vette74 said:


> My wife is shook up about it and angry and wants to catch who is doing this even more than I do we are sure it is her. This is far from entrapment we have spoken to our attorney and Leo friends there is nothing illegal about having video cameras in your own home. If I wanted to fire her I could and will at the right time. I still want to catch her and go to jail even if it is a slap on the wrist.


If you were to just fire her she would likely steal from her next employer. If you can catch her and she has an arrest on her record she won't likely do it again.


----------



## Oso Blanco

Bobby said:


> *What your child will be*
> I have an idea,â€ said the father. He put a ten-dollar bill, a bottle of whiskey, and a Bible on the coffee table. â€œIf he takes the money heâ€™ll be a banker. If he takes the whiskey heâ€™ll be a wino, and if he takes the Bible that means heâ€™ll be a preacher.â€
> So the man and his wife hide just before their son comes in the door, and watch from where theyâ€™re hiding.
> The boy saunters over to the coffee table. He picks up the ten-dollar bill, looks at it, then sets it down. He picks up the bottle of whiskey, uncorks it, sniffs it, then sets it down. Then he picks up the Bible, leafs through it, then sets it down.
> Then the boy takes the money and stuffs it into his pocket, grabs the whiskey, and walks off with the Bible under his arm.
> â€œWell how do you like that!â€ exclaims the father. â€œHeâ€™s going to be a


 Politician!


----------



## Goags

vette74 said:


> I still want to catch her and go to jail even if it is a slap on the wrist.


I want you to catch whoever is doing it. From my limited experience w/ thefts/thieves, don't expect the PD to be hauling anyone to jail...it doesn't seem to work that way, anymore. I'm still holding my original $10 bet on "other"...though, the bet sounds shakier.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Oso Blanco said:


> Politician!


Bingo.


----------



## vette74

Mr. Saltwater said:


> If you were to just fire her she would likely steal from her next employer. If you can catch her and she has an arrest on her record she won't likely do it again.


Exactly it is worth a couple more items stolen from me to potentially help the next guy.


----------



## mas360

Dukman said:


> Wow, just wow. No need for anything other than an accusation apparently to some.
> 
> Not sure the importance of pointing out its a "Mexican" maid but... :headknock . *It would seem 4-5 years of exemplary service to you would deserve a better doubt than "I want to catch her" which appears to be that you have made up your mind with absolutely no evidence.* I do understand it very well may be the maid and if so may the chips fall on her as they should but for the love of god do not act on less than absolute evidence regardless of what some have suggested.


This is the most balance comment thus far.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Dukman said:


> Wow, just wow. No need for anything other than an accusation apparently to some.
> 
> Not sure the importance of pointing out its a "Mexican" maid but... :headknock . It would seem 4-5 years of exemplary service to you would deserve a better doubt than "I want to catch her" which appears to be that you have made up your mind with absolutely no evidence. I do understand it very well may be the maid and if so may the chips fall on her as they should but for the love of god do not act on less than absolute evidence regardless of what some have suggested.


Yup. Here is a unique idea. Why don't you sit down with her and ask her what she knows. If it is her, she didnt go frrom honest snd trustworthy to thief without a **** good reason. That's no excuse, but there might be mitigating circumstances.

If that's the case, two wrongs wont make it right.


----------



## maskale

ChuChu said:


> Entrapment is not having video cameras. Entrapment is leaving items out with the intent of her taking them. I have seen several cases where similar situations where a person was set up and a judge ruled that by allowing them to take things the owner was, in effect, approving it. So, bottom line is the first time you have proof you need to take action immediately, don't wait.


That's BS. MY house I can leave anything anywhere I want.


----------



## Right_Hook

Bobby said:


> *What your child will be*
> I have an idea,â€ said the father. He put a ten-dollar bill, a bottle of whiskey, and a Bible on the coffee table. â€œIf he takes the money heâ€™ll be a banker. If he takes the whiskey heâ€™ll be a wino, and if he takes the Bible that means heâ€™ll be a preacher.â€
> So the man and his wife hide just before their son comes in the door, and watch from where theyâ€™re hiding.
> The boy saunters over to the coffee table. He picks up the ten-dollar bill, looks at it, then sets it down. He picks up the bottle of whiskey, uncorks it, sniffs it, then sets it down. Then he picks up the Bible, leafs through it, then sets it down.
> Then the boy takes the money and stuffs it into his pocket, grabs the whiskey, and walks off with the Bible under his arm.
> â€œWell how do you like that!â€ exclaims the father. â€œHeâ€™s going to be a


Baptist Preacher


----------



## ChuChu

maskale said:


> That's BS. MY house I can leave anything anywhere I want.


This ain't your daddy's justice system. Crooks have more rights than victims now.


----------



## iamatt

snapperlicious said:


> Pretty sure you can record video in your own home without consent from another party. Where are you getting your info from?


Can you post it online too? I don't know.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224

She needs a spanking


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Even if you catch her she will just do it again with someone else.It's like putting a lock on a door all it does is keep honest people honest.
Or clean it yourself and you will NEVER have to worry about someone stealing from you.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Yea*



iamatt said:


> Can you post it online too? I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


http://www.securityoptions.com/an-easy-guide-to-video-surveillance-laws/


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

vette74 said:


> We have had the same maid for the last 4-5 years and she has done a great job and never had any issues. However recently I noticed gift cards are missing and money is missing from my wallet especially a couple of weeks ago I had a 100 dollar bill and 3 ones and Monday I looked and only the 3 ones were left. I figured my wife snagged it. No big deal well this weekend I was at the lease and the same thing happened to her. Also we are getting my office manager a new iphone 6+ for Christmas and my son a new ipad and hidden in our drawer both are missing and they we're put there approx 1 week ago. I don't think it is our 12 year old son it is just not like him at all but anything is possible. Can anyone recommend some cameras that are not too pricey so I can figure out what is going on.


 Go Arnold Schwarzenegger on her.


----------



## LouieB

Jay Baker said:


> Go Arnold Schwarzenegger on her.


Aren't you a little late for the party?


----------



## Rubberback

World don't need thieves. SSS. Enough said.


----------



## homerc713

Spank her, then let her spank you.


----------



## BullyARed

homerc713 said:


> Spank her, then let her spank you.


$100 per spank boss!


----------



## Beakbuster

So outcome? Update... Closure.... Body bag....


----------



## Bryan24

I just read through 22 pages.... i need some closure


----------



## BullyARed

Beakbuster said:


> So outcome? Update... Closure.... Body bag....


Well I caught my maid, so we sat down and had a talk over Minute Maid. After a few drinks we maided for a few minutes. Every thing is fine now once we understood each other more, and we are now under a sleeping bag! :dance:


----------



## Hollywood1053

What does she look like??


----------



## TIMBOv2

BullyARed said:


> Well I caught my maid, so we sat down and had a talk over Minute Maid. After a few drinks we maided for a few minutes. Every thing is fine now once we understood each other more, and we are now under a sleeping bag! :dance:


#goheadonplayer/@lmao


----------



## Tortuga

She's a 'Maid'....

She's supposed to steal...part of the job...

I don't see the problem here......


----------



## BullyARed

Hollywood1053 said:


> What does she look like??


Well, Bocephus took this picture for me! :brew2:


----------



## 98aggie77566

BullyARed said:


> Well, Bocephus took this picture for me! :brew2:


If that's your maid...and y'all are balled up in a sleeping bag....why in the hell are you on 2Cool???

Ahh I get it....you are in between rounds LMAO!

Recovery time.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Yeah, what happened whats the outcome???


----------



## BullyARed

98aggie77566 said:


> If that's your maid...and y'all are balled up in a sleeping bag....why in the hell are you on 2Cool???
> 
> Ahh I get it....you are in between rounds LMAO!
> 
> Recovery time.


You know when you get old, you have to learn how to stretch things out, just ask Master Tortuga!  The outcome is so obvious, we plan to drink more Minute Maid! 

Sorry don't mean to steal the OP's post, but we need humor sometimes. :brew2:


----------



## 535

TxDuSlayer said:


> Yeah, what happened whats the outcome???


You have to read the whole thread like the rest of us!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I need closure man.. My stress level is way to high...


----------



## jaime1982

Flapp'n Shad said:


> Even if you catch her she will just do it again with someone else.It's like putting a lock on a door all it does is keep honest people honest.
> Or MAKE YOUR WIFE CLEAN IT and you will NEVER have to worry about someone stealing from you.


fixed


----------



## ChickFilet

I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


----------



## kenny

FishinChick said:


> I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


You tell him.


----------



## dbarham

Fire her thieving arse! It's weeks too late 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00

FishinChick said:


> I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


yep


----------



## dbarham

FishinChick said:


> I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


Tin!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga

FishinChick said:


> I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


LOL... This is why I love ya, Chickie !!! You put yore cards on the table..

Personally...I'd be looking at the kids or their friends...just from experience.....


----------



## Chase4556

Sooooo.... this was rather anti-climatic. I'd like some closure here.


----------



## txbowman

Dropcam by the nest company


----------



## mas360

Twenty five pages long and still no result, no closure...! is this a federal govt sting operation?


----------



## sea hunt 202

We have been leaving cash about the home for years and coins, just to keep on top of things. Our maid put a can on the washer to put dryer change in while doing laundry. So far she has found every dollar and coin and has stuffed it in to that can. Even the bills we drop under the bed just to see what happens. She has not taken a dime-the can at the end of the year had about 178.00 in it. We wraped that can and gave it to her as a gift at xmass, along with her annual gift.


----------



## vette74

Sorry it is anti-climatic. She didn't come this Saturday and nothing else has been taken from the house and my sons friend have been over. She is suppose to come this Saturday however we won't be there Saturday.


----------



## BullyARed

While you are waiting for a closure, I left 2 $100 bills in my wallet and when I came back four hours later I only found 4 $20 bills for the Minute Maid!


----------



## TIMBOv2

vette74 said:


> Sorry it is anti-climatic. She didn't come this Saturday and nothing else has been taken from the house and my sons friend have been over. She is suppose to come this Saturday however we won't be there Saturday.


Keep the cameras rolling


----------



## surf_ox

Put something in that box she looked back into. 




--------------

Merry CHRISTmas everyone!!!! Remember HE is the reason for the season.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

txbowman said:


> Dropcam by the nest company


lol you haven't read thread or even the first couple pages.


----------



## vette74

FishinChick said:


> I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


Furthest from the Truth. I am tired of thieves if all I wanted was an answer IMO I got it but I want the person who is stealing from me to go to jail and I don't have enough evidence to do that yet. People keep bringing the thread back up and I keep answering them.


----------



## Crowhater

count yourself lucky! My maid and her kids take my money all the time but I am trapped because I am married to her.


----------



## rynochop

sea hunt 202 said:


> She has not taken a dime-the can at the end of the year had about 178.00 in it. We wraped that can and gave it to her as a gift at xmass, along with her annual gift.


I'd be offended if I was her


----------



## Rubberback

rynochop said:


> I'd be offended if I was her


Next time you wanna give me 178 dollars, I promise you I won't be offended.:headknock


----------



## rynochop

Rubberback said:


> Next time you wanna give me 178 dollars, I promise you I won't be offended.:headknock


I hear ya, but, 'we sorta presumed you were going to steal from us, so here's the money we planted to try and catch you, merry Christmas!'


----------



## BullyARed

Rubberback said:


> Next time you wanna give me 178 dollars, I promise you I won't be offended.:headknock


My other Minute Maid took $120 from me and very happy!


----------



## vette74

Minor update someone activated the stolen cell phone in New Jersey today and had my account messed up for 3 hours trying to fix it.


----------



## Captain Dave

Did not read all the posts, but that maid stole you heart.... lol


----------



## Goags

For the record, did you tell your kids about any of this?


----------



## Wygans

vette74 said:


> Minor update someone activated the stolen cell phone in New Jersey today and had my account messed up for 3 hours trying to fix it.


Thief sold it on Ebay


----------



## C.Hern5972

Just saw that Jason. That's messed up buddy. I hope this all gets worked out man. You need anything, give me a buzz


----------



## shooterstx

Will there be an end to this story?


----------



## Jolly Roger

shooterstx said:


> Will there be an end to this story?


----------



## POC Troutman

no updates in a while... what's the word here? Assume the maid came on the weekend as she always does? what of the cell phone in new jersey?


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Update?


----------



## surf_ox

Been a couple of Saturday's and surely you're not out of clean clothes. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## OttoMan

Delete this thread!! 
Op will never update because he is senile and forgets he spent the money, used the ipads/ipods and thinks his maid is stealing.


----------



## poppadawg

I bet he doesn't even have a maid


----------



## Rubberback

He was going for thread of the year but it backfired. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## MEGABITE

Maid must've stolen his phone and laptop. Now he has no internet access. :slimer:


----------



## redspeck

Maybe he found out it was his kid


----------



## C.Hern5972

Hes on vacation...


----------



## poppadawg

C.Hern5972 said:


> Hes on vacation...


Ut oh, hope he didn't tell the maid.


----------



## Zeitgeist

FishinChick said:


> I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here.


OP went MIA after this post, LOL!


----------



## BullyARed

Maid and OP are spotted in Cabo, Mexico!


----------



## teeroy

ChuChu said:


> Entrapment is leaving items out with the intent of her taking them.


Entrapment is when the idea of a crime begins with the government (cops).


----------



## vette74

Back from vacation she is coming this Saturday we shall see. My kids stayed with Grandma at our house we told the maid to not come last Saturday. My son had friends over and nothing triggered the camera to come on in our bedroom.


----------



## Goags

vette74 said:


> Back from vacation she is coming this Saturday we shall see.


Have you mentioned it to your kids or their friends?


----------



## vette74

Originally Posted by *FishinChick*  
_I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here._
OP went MIA after this post, LOL! 


Zeitgeist said:


> OP went MIA after this post, LOL!


No she is a typical woman she thinks she knows everything. But in all reality doesn't know S...


----------



## Danny Jansen

You still haven't answered the question: Did you tell your kids or their friends about the cameras?


----------



## Zeitgeist

vette74 said:


> Originally Posted by *FishinChick*
> _I have been following this for long enough to say that my original opinion that that OP is a drama queen may be pretty much dead on. C'mon dude. Do it or don't. Far too much whining here._
> OP went MIA after this post, LOL!
> 
> No she is a typical woman she thinks she knows everything. But in all reality doesn't know S...


LOL!


----------



## vette74

Danny Jansen said:


> You still haven't answered the question: Did you tell your kids or their friends about the cameras?


Sorry I missed it no we have not.


----------



## Red3Fish

I have spent my last "click" on this string!! Nothing to see here, move along.

Later
R3F


----------



## OnedayScratch

Red3Fish said:


> I have spent my last "click" on this string!! Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Kinda like the ol YETI by the trailer cam....it was great there at the beginning but by the third episode you already knew the ending.
This ending is like a piece of overcooked gator meat...it just keeps getting longer and longer...


----------



## rtoler

Is she hot?:rotfl:


----------



## Bonestock

Does your son read this forum? hwell:


----------



## THA

*Still watching*

This reminds me of all the new TV shows now on that do all the research and exploration into lost treasure or missing things and devote an entire season or more to it. They never find anything and you know how it will end, but you still watch them.


----------



## cman

> Is she hot?


If you mean her jewelry and phone, then indications are yes.


----------



## Hollywood1053

rtoler said:


> Is she hot?:rotfl:


I asked that question 2 pages ago and it never got answered


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

cman said:


> If you mean her jewelry and phone, then indications are yes.


Good one!


----------



## Pier Pressure

Hollywood1053 said:


> I asked that question 2 pages ago and it never got answered


----------



## vette74

Originally Posted by *rtoler*  
_Is she hot?:rotfl:_
I asked that question 2 pages ago and it never got answered 

You would have to be REALLY desperate. Like 3 year Antarctic expedition desperate and drunk.


----------



## JavelinaRuss

vette74 said:


> Originally Posted by *rtoler*
> _Is she hot?:rotfl:_
> I asked that question 2 pages ago and it never got answered
> 
> You would have to be REALLY desperate. Like 3 year Antarctic expedition desperate and drunk.


So... Like a six by most of the posters scale eh?

Good luck, any news on the jersey activation deal?


----------



## Bobby

Red3Fish said:


> I have spent my last "click" on this string!! Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Is this the way to stop reading a thread now?? Do you have to wait around to see if anyone says something about it or what??sad3sm


----------



## fishingcacher

The thread reminds me of the _The Curse of Oak Island_


----------



## steve holchak

I need my nut. Just sayin'


----------



## cman

> The thread reminds me of the The Curse of Oak Island


Haha. Exactly.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

steve holchak said:


> I need my nut. Just sayin'


Thanks for the laugh! I'm just a squirrel!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

vette74 said:


> Originally Posted by *rtoler*
> _Is she hot?:rotfl:_
> I asked that question 2 pages ago and it never got answered
> 
> *You would have to be REALLY desperate. Like 3 year Antarctic expedition desperate and drunk.*


She has been following this thread for 3 & 1/2 weeks. After the above, don't let her back in your house.
Hell has no fury like an insulted maid.


----------



## Goags

I've got $10 on the "other", still have hope, though slipping away.


----------



## monark

Red3Fish said:


> I have spent my last "click" on this string!! Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Ditto


----------



## Leo

monark said:


> Ditto


Uh huh, until it comes up to the top again. You'll be back. It's like a car wreck that you have to look as you're driving down the road,,rubbernecking is the official term.


----------



## monark

Leo said:


> Uh huh, until it comes up to the top again. You'll be back. It's like a car wreck that you have to look as you're driving down the road,,rubbernecking is the official term.


Well poop. You caught me not looking.


----------



## vette74

We left today for baseball tryouts. When we came back a $20 was taken unfortunately you cannot see it on camera. According to our camera she was the only who went into the room besides me and the wife. Not the dramatic update y'all are looking for. I am calling it as her but not enough to nail her on. When I get something good I will put it on here otherwise I am not going to update it as often and let this thread die.


----------



## Rubberback

vette74 said:


> We left today for baseball tryouts. When we came back a $20 was taken unfortunately you cannot see it on camera. According to our camera she was the only who went into the room besides me and the wife. Not the dramatic update y'all are looking for. I am calling it as her but not enough to nail her on. When I get something good I will put it on here otherwise I am not going to update it as often and let this thread die.


Shouldn't need to update, if what you said is the case.


----------



## cubera

Sounds like an open and shut case to me unless there is some invisible force at work.


----------



## Rubberback

cubera said:


> Sounds like an open and shut case to me unless there is some invisible force at work.


Ghost! They make movies about them. Must be true. There hard to :ac550:. I've been told.


----------



## Billphish

You have a criminal in your house on regular basis and you don't know what to do? 

I'm glad you're not my dad.


----------



## Burneyyy

monark said:


> Ditto


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burneyyy

Red3Fish said:


> I have spent my last "click" on this string!! Nothing to see here, move along.
> 
> Later
> R3F


********

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8

Billphish said:


> You have a criminal in your house on regular basis and you don't know what to do?
> 
> I'm glad you're not my dad.


Bingo


----------



## juan valdez

Rubberback said:


> Ghost! They make movies about them. Must be true. There hard to :ac550:. I've been told.


hahaha. Although i did live in MD near a haunted site and **** some crazy stuff would happen at our house.



Billphish said:


> You have a criminal in your house on regular basis and you don't know what to do?
> 
> I'm glad you're not my dad.


Exactly!

Reminds me of the guy who started the "i hate a thief thread" and then chose to not do anything about the thief when he was caught


----------



## monark

vette74 said:


> We left today for baseball tryouts. When we came back a $20 was taken unfortunately you cannot see it on camera. According to our camera she was the only who went into the room besides me and the wife. Not the dramatic update y'all are looking for. I am calling it as her but not enough to nail her on. When I get something good I will put it on here otherwise I am not going to update it as often and let this thread die.


I have an idea. Leave some counterfeit money for her to find. She will get busted trying to use it & wahlaa, your problem is solved. Why didn't you consult with me earlier?

Ok, I'm really not looking at this thread again. Maybe


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*vette74*, a month ago I applauded the fact you didn't rush to judgement. Now however.....


----------



## dbarham

She is a rata!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8

Stupid thread is stupid.


----------



## vette74

I talked to a DA buddy and what I have is not enough evidence to convict her without real evidence it is a he said she said. There is enough reason to fire her for sure (even before looking through my drawers) but like I said before I want a conviction and get something on her record and not go to the next victim. I am still going to keep doing what I am doing but set up my camera in a better spot.


----------



## PassingThru

vette74 said:


> I talked to a DA buddy and what I have is not enough evidence to convict her without real evidence it is a he said she said. There is enough reason to fire her for sure (even before looking through my drawers) but like I said before I want a conviction and get something on her record and not go to the next victim. I am still going to keep doing what I am doing but set up my camera in a better spot.


Great idea. I knew we could keep this thread alive.


----------



## peckerwood

After keeping up with this thread from the start,I think I'd just marry her if she's doing a good job cleaning since she's already getting your money,and it appears you don't have a wife that'll do house work anyway.If she's too ugly to marry,start the process over.Maids aint that hard to find.My neighbor has 2 that come in once a week,and one of them is so shinney,I'd leave a 100.00 laying around just for a tip,no matter how good the job she done.The other would probably clean up too.


----------



## ChuChu

What did your DA buddy recommend? I would bet he told you to just tell her her services were no longer needed and be done with it.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*WOW*



vette74 said:


> We left today for baseball tryouts. When we came back a $20 was taken unfortunately you cannot see it on camera. According to our camera she was the only who went into the room besides me and the wife. Not the dramatic update y'all are looking for. I am calling it as her but not enough to nail her on. When I get something good I will put it on here otherwise I am not going to update it as often and let this thread die.


Whats the RIGHT thing to do here? Take a few moments to assess the situation, you are missing money and a few objects. If it were me , I would have a sit down with your housekeeper, tell her you need her help. Let her know whats missing, suspected missing, ask her if she has seen anything suspicious( even if you think she is the culprit). She will get the message you send, you don't have to confront her , just hold her attention as you talk to her. Tell her you have contacted authorities and intend to prosecute any thief caught - A -she will likely move on B - she just might come clean, C she didn't do it -


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

TrueblueTexican said:


> Whats the RIGHT thing to do here? Take a few moments to assess the situation, you are missing money and a few objects. If it were me , I would have a sit down with your housekeeper, tell her you need her help. Let her know whats missing, suspected missing, ask her if she has seen anything suspicious( even if you think she is the culprit). She will get the message you send, you don't have to confront her , just hold her attention as you talk to her. Tell her you have contacted authorities and intend to prosecute any thief caught - A -she will likely move on B - she just might come clean, C she didn't do it -


Nah, this guy prefers drama and retribution.


----------



## Category6

peckerwood said:


> After keeping up with this thread from the start,I think I'd just marry her if she's doing a good job cleaning since she's already getting your money,and *it appears you don't have a wife that'll do house work anyway*.If she's too ugly to marry,start the process over.Maids aint that hard to find.My neighbor has 2 that come in once a week,and one of them is so shinney,I'd leave a 100.00 laying around just for a tip,no matter how good the job she done.The other would probably clean up too.


That was funny!!!!!!


----------



## BullyARed

Where is the picture?


----------



## Canino

vette74 said:


> I talked to a DA buddy and what I have is not enough evidence to convict her without real evidence it is a he said she said. There is enough reason to fire her for sure (even before looking through my drawers) but like I said before I want a conviction and get something on her record and not go to the next victim. I am still going to keep doing what I am doing but set up my camera in a better spot.


Sounds like your DA buddy didn't tell you how plea deals and expungement work.

Stealing $20 isn't going to get her anything but a class C ticket, probably deferred and it will never show on any record. Even if she steals something worth more it will be plea bargained down with a guilty plea, maybe a few months probation, and then even if it shows on any record she'll just get it expunged.

And don't think for a second any kind of burglary charge will stick. No DA will waste their time on that for a maid pinching pocket money.


----------



## sotol buster

Can someone just post up some more hot maid pics? As long as they are a 6 or better. That one on post# 289 is a looker.


----------



## Rubberback

sotol buster said:


> Can someone just post up some more hot maid pics? As long as they are a 6 or better. That one on post# 289 is a looker.


I hear that. I could solve this problem real easy. Don't leave your valuables out. Problem solved end of thread.


----------



## Gemini8

Rubberback said:


> I hear that. I could solve this problem real easy. Don't leave your valuables out. Problem solved end of thread.


Yes, but common sense seems to be lost in most people.


----------



## cubera

Rubberback said:


> I hear that. I could solve this problem real easy. Don't leave your valuables out. Problem solved end of thread.


Or don't have a maid.


----------



## kenv

Why are you giving him so much **** about the post?? He has explained when and why she comes...missing some days and having to wait until the next Sat or the next. Even when the camera doesn't show the last $20 take. As far as leaving valuables out...too late for that...he is already past the no go point. He HAS to leave valuables out if he is to catch her. Rubberback says above: don't leave valuables out..end of thread. But don't you see....to end the thread he HAS TO LEAVE VALUABLES OUT TO CATCH HER. Too much has already transpired to give up and change the plan now. And it will come. Pretty simple if you ask me. As to Cubera's comment "Or don't have a maid"....I'm sure that will happen AFTER this one is arrested. So the thread has gone a little long....but if you've read every page, it is not that easy to 'Catch a thief'...or should I say 100% catch a thief in action.


----------



## cubera

But it does make for some entertaining reading.


----------



## kenv

This could definitely be the makings of a C.S.I. episode. Imagine the plot twists and turns. Opening scene could be him in his bay boat with a big plastic bag on the floor of the boat. What was he doing out there alone....on a Tuesday night....in the fog....without rods????


----------



## mas360

BullyARed said:


> Where is the picture?


Are you happy now?


----------



## 8seconds

kenv said:


> What was he doing out there alone....on a Tuesday night....in the fog....without rods????


Do you _*really*_ want to know? A guy alone, all by himself......:rotfl:


----------



## surf_ox

Ok next week hide in closet and watch live feed from camera. When the money gets lifted hop out and scare her with a real loud GOTCHYA. 

She'll bolt. Problem solved. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## vette74

kenv said:


> Why are you giving him so much **** about the post?? He has explained when and why she comes...missing some days and having to wait until the next Sat or the next. Even when the camera doesn't show the last $20 take. As far as leaving valuables out...too late for that...he is already past the no go point. He HAS to leave valuables out if he is to catch her. Rubberback says above: don't leave valuables out..end of thread. But don't you see....to end the thread he HAS TO LEAVE VALUABLES OUT TO CATCH HER. Too much has already transpired to give up and change the plan now. And it will come. Pretty simple if you ask me. As to Cubera's comment "Or don't have a maid"....I'm sure that will happen AFTER this one is arrested. So the thread has gone a little long....but if you've read every page, it is not that easy to 'Catch a thief'...or should I say 100% catch a thief in action.


Bingo. Everyone has their own opinion on what they would do and everyone lives their life a little different and that is what makes this country so great.
We thought about having a sit down with her but I will never be able to trust her again once a thief always a thief IMO. The DA buddy I have is not even Brazoria county he said $20 is a Class C (traffic ticket equal) and probably get a $200 fine or so. I might give it another week or two and see if I can catch anything else on the camera if not just fire her. It is a pain to put stuff out and put everything else in the safe every week.
Part of this is that I don't like thief's. If you want it earn it don't take it, heck the journey to earning something is the majority of the fun anyway IMO.


----------



## vette74

Let me dig up some pics on my home computer. It definitely won't go in your highlight reel.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Just my two cents....don't post pics.

As much fun as that might be...someone may see them and fire her, saying they can't trust her. Then this thread comes up...and things get real entertaining.

Your call.

Unless she's a looker...no one cares anyway. The unknown would be more entertainment value LOL.


----------



## On Time Too

My maid steals Red Bull from the fridge. One can per visit.


----------



## BullyARed

vette74 said:


> Bingo. Everyone has their own opinion on what they would do and everyone lives their life a little different and that is what makes this country so great.
> We thought about having a sit down with her but I will never be able to trust her again once a thief always a thief IMO. The DA buddy I have is not even Brazoria county he said $20 is a Class C (traffic ticket equal) and probably get a $200 fine or so. I might give it another week or two and see if I can catch anything else on the camera if not just fire her. It is a pain to put stuff out and put everything else in the safe every week.
> Part of this is that I don't like thief's. If you want it earn it don't take it, heck the journey to earning something is the majority of the fun anyway IMO.


If you know she stole your stuffs, talk to her and let her go. End of the story. Move on. One gotta make a swift decision.


----------



## mas360

On Time Too said:


> My maid steals Red Bull from the fridge. One can per visit.


That helps her maintaining stamina necessary to clean your house to satisfaction.


----------



## POC Troutman

been a while, did you have the sit down?


----------



## surf_ox

vette74 said:


> Let me dig up some pics on my home computer. It definitely won't go in your highlight reel.


Any good news? Or changes in missing items?

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## acoastalbender

Let me 1st apologize, I only read the 1st and last pages......my neighbor was being ripped off ($, guns, valuables) recently and thought the house cleaner had something to do with it if not all. Came to find out it was workmen in the area were watching the house cleaner when she showed up to clean during the day. Her access to the house was a hidden key that was put out for her on the days she would clean. Well they just watched where she put the key when she left and of course it looked pretty incriminating for the house cleaner who was initially under suspicion with all the thefts occurring when she had access to the house....just something to think about.

.


----------



## vette74

My wife and I decided to give it one more visit and if nothing is taken just have a sit down. FYI nothing was taken last Saturday


----------



## BullyARed

vette74 said:


> My wife and I decided to give it one more visit and if nothing is taken just have a sit down. FYI nothing was taken last Saturday


Try to put a few $100 bills there!


----------



## Gemini8

So a bunch of hoopla & tongue wagging for nothing?


----------



## Poolman

sounds like it!


----------



## iridered2003

Gemini8 said:


> So a bunch of hoopla & tongue wagging for nothing?


yeah, all 345 post


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Is she well endowed...Jus Askin?


----------



## dbarham

vette74 said:


> My wife and I decided to give it one more visit and if nothing is taken just have a sit down. FYI nothing was taken last Saturday


Maids a 2 cooler

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## seis dedo del pie

dbarham said:


> Maids a 2 cooler
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 Its Gilbert!


----------



## cman

> Maids a 2 cooler


Her vacation is paid for and her Christmas gifts have been gifted.


----------



## surf_ox

cman said:


> Her vacation is paid for and her Christmas gifts have been gifted.


Once it tapered off this is exactly what I thought.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Texas T

I'm still waiting for the pictures the OP promised and didn't deliver on them either.


----------



## agonzales1981

seis dedo del pie said:


> Its Gilbert!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::brew2:


----------



## jaime1982

SO where are we on this? I need an update.


----------



## Johnboat

*Is she this maid from Colombia?*

Name of Sofia?


----------



## Category6

Johnboat said:


> Name of Sofia?


how did you get a picture of my wife?


----------



## 8seconds

Johnboat said:


> Name of Sofia?


If the maid looks anything like that, she needs a good spanking whether she is guilty or not!


----------



## MarkU

Category5 said:


> how did you get a picture of my wife?


You ended up with her? I was wondering what happened to her. After I kicked her out, and upgraded...


----------



## jaime1982

Love the way sofia looks but I hate the way she talks. Id get over it though!


----------



## MEGABITE

Johnboat said:


> Name of Sofia?


Her voice tho


----------



## BullyARed

MEGABITE said:


> Her voice tho


The woman howling bed! 

The OP loves this attention that he just use a smaller bait so the maid doesn't bite!


----------



## POC Troutman

well... saturday has come and gone... this was the last shot if i remember correctly and then there was a sit down to take place.


----------



## MarkU

POC Troutman said:


> well... saturday has come and gone... this was the last shot if i remember correctly and then there was a sit down to take place.


You are correct! We need closure!


----------



## surf_ox

Nothing in the news. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## fy0834

I think they have reconciled and put their differences behind them.


----------



## rynochop

She could take whatever she found.lol


----------



## poppadawg

I don't think she would make a good maid. She looks dirty and is dressed inappropriately.


----------



## fy0834

poppadawg said:


> I don't think she would make a good maid. She looks dirty and is dressed inappropriately.


Perhaps it was a long day and the house was really a mess...


----------



## BullyARed

That was my minute maid!


----------



## cman

Maybe she stole the remaining devices.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Is there an option to ignore a thread?


----------



## JFolm

Someone please pm me when there is some closure.


----------



## surf_ox

cman said:


> Maybe she stole the remaining devices.


Which makes it impossible to post update. Possibility.

Or he let her go case closed.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## ITRIED

uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MarkU

Maybe she stole "Vette74"? Or maybe she stole all of their computers and smart phones. And he has no interweb access.

This would be the only acceptable reason the OP has not updated us.


----------



## BullyARed

MarkU said:


> Maybe she stole "Vette74"? Or maybe she stole all of their computers and smart phones. And he has no interweb access.
> 
> This would be the only acceptable reason the OP has not updated us.


Maybe he is working on his divorce!


----------



## vette74

Sorry for not updating busy with life. She has not stolen anything else that I know of. However, we let her go and showed her the video of her looking in our drawers and told her about the items missing and told her we couldn't trust her anymore and paid her for the day. She didn't admit to anything and cried and left the house. Kind of anti-dramatic but it is over.


----------



## cubera

Ya mean the fat lady has sung?


----------



## topwatrout

Dang that was anti-climatic


----------



## BullyARed

No spanking! No fun!


----------



## surf_ox

vette74 said:


> Sorry for not updating busy with life. She has not stolen anything else that I know of. However, we let her go and showed her the video of her looking in our drawers and told her about the items missing and told her we couldn't trust her anymore and paid her for the day. She didn't admit to anything and cried and left the house. Kind of anti-dramatic but it is over.


Fair enough and prob the best way to go. If she did take things and lost her job over it maybe it will change her ways.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## MarkU

Booo! I vote worst thread of the year!


----------



## Bocephus

This thread had so much potential.


----------



## fishingcacher

Sounds like curiosity got the cat.


----------



## smak90

39 pages for this????? :headknock


----------



## batmaninja

I think this thread stole hours of my life, and I will never get them back.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Did you at least video the termination? We need to see tears.

Pic of the new maid may hold us over. Hopefully you got some good leads from photos posted here...


----------



## Gemini8

MarkU said:


> Booo! I vote worst thread of the year!


Certainly a top contender; a whole lot of chitty chitty chat chat !


----------



## CRGR

Dang it! I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this again...


----------

